# Name that weather widget!



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a screenshot from the ADWLauncher EX page on the Play Store. Anyone know what weather widget this is? Pretty sure it's not HD Widgets or Beautiful Widgets.


----------



## maximus4 (Dec 9, 2011)

I believe that is the stock Asus transformer weather widget

Sent from my Iconia A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely is the stock TF101 weather widget.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Bummer! Was hoping to use that.


----------



## Ardon (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks pretty simple. You can probably make a copy in UCCW

Sent from my Droid X


----------

